# Most Handsome Men of the Century



## truthseeker (1 Jul 2010)

Brad Pitt before he hooked up with Angelina
Josh Holloway (Saywer from Lost)
Alexander Skarsgard (Eric from True Blood)
Sean Connery - at any age
Jeff Goldblum
Dolph Lundgren


----------



## shootingstar (1 Jul 2010)

Hugh Jackman by far.... especially in the desert scene in the film Australia..... *sighs*

And not forgetting our ... Patrick Dempsey.... (he deserved that little pause there before i typed his name)


----------



## liaconn (1 Jul 2010)

Sean Connery
Sean Connery
Sean Connery


----------



## Sunny (1 Jul 2010)

Mod's, can we lock this thread. It's disgusting.


----------



## shootingstar (1 Jul 2010)

are u male Sunny?


----------



## pinkyBear (1 Jul 2010)

Dominic West, in the wire...
George Clooney
Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2010)

Is it not more or less the law amongst women that Brad is the best pretty boy ever but that Sean is the sexiest?

I mean you'll get your odd Clooney and Brosnan, maybe even the odd Newman or Redford, but really, I'm right aren't I?


----------



## liaconn (1 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> Mod's, can we lock this thread. It's disgusting.


 
Oh alright.

Sean Connery
Sean Connery
Sean Connery
Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (1 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> Oh alright.
> 
> Sean Connery
> Sean Connery
> ...


 
Now I can see that this thread serves a useful AAM community purpose!


----------



## truthseeker (1 Jul 2010)

Christian Bale.

Oh and Id personally watch Vin Diesel reading his laundry list out on screen (preferably while walking away from the camera naked) but Id consider him more one night stand than relationship material


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Vin Diesel


 
Oooh! one of Mrs Caveats!


----------



## liaconn (1 Jul 2010)

Oh and I forgot about Paul Newman.


----------



## truthseeker (1 Jul 2010)

ooooh - i nearly forgot my absolute favourite!!

Captain Malcolm Reynolds!!

The actor is Nathan Fillion - but its the character Im in love with.


----------



## Sunny (1 Jul 2010)

truthseeker said:


> ooooh - i nearly forgot my absolute favourite!!
> 
> Captain Malcolm Reynolds!!
> 
> The actor is Nathan Fillion - but its the character Im in love with.


 
Ha ha. Much deeper than the other thread!


----------



## Deiseblue (1 Jul 2010)

'arry Redknapp !

A beautiful , beautiful man.


----------



## Firefly (1 Jul 2010)

Mrs Firefly likes Colin Firth..


----------



## Ciaraella (1 Jul 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Brad Pitt before he hooked up with Angelina
> Josh Holloway (Saywer from Lost)
> *Alexander Skarsgard (Eric from True Blood)*
> Sean Connery - at any age
> ...


 

+1

He is delicious

I have also developed a strange fancying of Louis from Fair City


----------



## liaconn (1 Jul 2010)

Firefly said:


> Mrs Firefly likes Colin Firth..


 
Mrs Firefly has very good taste.


----------



## Teatime (1 Jul 2010)

Where the hell is Clint!!?


----------



## VOR (1 Jul 2010)

My other half likes Sean Connery , the fella from Bones, Colin Firth, Patrick Dempsey, George Clooney, Julian McMahon and Dominic West. I think that's about it. 

She has a big thing for Colin Firth and wet shirts. Personally I don't get it.


----------



## Betsy Og (1 Jul 2010)

the missus likes Jackie McNamara (the Celtic winger), no-one else springs to mind (bar the obvious Clooney/Pitt stuff) .... maybe she's protecting my fragile ego by not drooling over movie stars .........


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Jul 2010)

Mrs Beag has a thing for Joaquin Phoenix, personally I think I could take him if it came to blows!


----------



## Liamos (1 Jul 2010)

My wife goes for Johnny Depp everytime!


----------



## truthseeker (1 Jul 2010)

Colin Firth - very very nice 

Matthew McConaghey.


----------



## Pique318 (1 Jul 2010)

Mrs Pique is a fan of Joaquin too, and Wentworth Miller from Prison Break.

I can see why she married me


----------



## Chocks away (1 Jul 2010)

Bruce Willis ....... oozes sex appeal from every pore. Sam Elliot of Roadhouse fame. Tough soft guys.These are REAL men ........ but if you're looking for "pretty boys" ......... Tom Welling (Smallville). Or should I go to Specsavers/Therapist


----------



## Purple (1 Jul 2010)

Typical women seeing men as objects... anyway I have no idea what actors Mrs. Purple fancies; she knows her place and keeps such thoughts to herself.


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2010)

My missus says she has a thing about rough & masculine and wet shirts too. So I didn't shower or shave for a week, lay on my back and urinated on myself. 

She's getting back to me on that one I think.


----------



## Betsy Og (1 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> My missus says she has a thing about rough & masculine and wet shirts too. So I didn't shower or shave for a week, lay on my back and urinated on myself.
> 
> She's getting back to me on that one I think.


 

TMI as they say


----------



## ney001 (1 Jul 2010)

Benicio Del Toro ......... before the Magnum ads! 
Gabriel Byrne - getting better and better looking.
Viggo Mortensen - Dreamy


----------



## callybags (1 Jul 2010)

Why is this thread in Letting Off Steam, while over in Shooting the Breeze, people are beating each other up over HRH and 800 years of opp (dep) ression...


----------



## JP1234 (1 Jul 2010)

Christopher Ecclestone.....wrong in many ways but utterly lovely in my eyes!


----------



## AgathaC (1 Jul 2010)

callybags said:


> Why is this thread in Letting Off Steam, while over in Shooting the Breeze, people are beating each other up over HRH and 800 years of opp (dep) ression...


LOL.

Another vote here for Colin Firth..


----------



## Complainer (1 Jul 2010)

Present company excepted?


----------



## Rois (2 Jul 2010)

1. Che Guevara 
2. Colin Firth
3. Gabriel Byrne 
4. Bill Clinton 
5. Antonio Banderas


----------



## Pique318 (2 Jul 2010)

Rois said:


> 4. Bill Clinton


<CHOKE> 

Ara, is it yerself, Monica?


----------



## Rois (2 Jul 2010)

wish it was Pique lol!


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Jul 2010)

How come this thread has gone on for 37 posts and no one yet has suggested a breakaway into the 

"Most beautiful/desirable young (or young at heart) 'wans of the century ?


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2010)

Er...take a closer look at the other thread titles Graham!


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Jul 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> How come this thread has gone on for 37 posts and no one yet has suggested a breakaway into the
> 
> "Most beautiful/desirable young (or young at heart) 'wans of the century ?





Caveat said:


> Er...take a closer look at the other thread titles Graham!



  D'oh TGIF


----------



## Latrade (2 Jul 2010)

Interesting to compare this to the Attractive Female thread where our female posters have willingly chipped in with who they find attractive as females and yet on this one the male posters have always prefaced their posts with "according to my OH, wife, etc". Hmmmm. 

Attractive men/man crush:

Johnny Depp
Orson Welles (early years)
Carry Grant
Paul Newman
Robert Redford (probably too good looking)
Steve McQueen


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2010)

Latrade said:


> Steve McQueen


 
Never understood this. God rest him an' all, and a great 'rough n' ready' action guy but jaysus he was ugly. He just looked like a thug who would kill you for looking at him.


----------



## liaconn (2 Jul 2010)

I think Liam Neeson deserves a mention on here.


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> I think Liam Neeson deserves a mention on here.


 
...who I have been told I look like on more than one occasion! 

I was so desperately hoping he would come up...


----------



## Vanilla (2 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> ...who I have been told I look like on more than one occasion!


 

How _you_ doing?*



*Sorry, Sunny, couldn't resist.


----------



## Shawady (2 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> ...who I have been told I look like on more than one occasion!
> 
> I was so desperately hoping he would come up...


 
Sounds like the making of another thread - What famous person do AMMers look like?


----------



## Sunny (2 Jul 2010)

Shawady said:


> Sounds like the making of another thread - What famous person do AMMers look like?


 
I've been told Mr. Bean so I am not playing


----------



## Vanilla (2 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> I've been told Mr. Bean so I am not playing


 
LOL.


----------



## truthseeker (2 Jul 2010)

Shawady said:


> Sounds like the making of another thread - What famous person do AMMers look like?


 
Ive been variously told Courtney Cox, Davina McCall and Nelly Furtado - its all about pointy facial features


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Ive been variously told Courtney Cox, Davina McCall and Nelly Furtado - its all about pointy facial features


 
I'm listening re Davina. 

BTW, it's not pointy facial features it's _glacial angular elegance_ (I'm in marketing)


----------



## liaconn (2 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> ...who I have been told I look like on more than one occasion!


 
Caveat

I would just like to apologise for every row, dispute or nasty remark I have made to you on these boards.

Love and kisses

Liaconn


----------



## MissRibena (2 Jul 2010)

Christian Bale gets first prize.  Reckon you could still have a decent conversation/row with him to spice things up when the spark wanes 

Runners up are pretty predictable:
Marlon Brando (pre the cheese burgers)
Johnny Depp
Jack Nicholson (up til about 10 years ago)

Love the look of George Clooney but he's soooo gorgeous he nearly hurts my eyes.  Bit like staring at the sun


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2010)

Vanilla said:


> How _you_ doing?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry, Sunny, couldn't resist.


 


liaconn said:


> Caveat
> 
> I would just like to apologise for every row, dispute or nasty remark I have made to you on these boards.
> 
> ...


 
Hang on....just basking in some lady words...

Aaaahhhh


----------



## ney001 (2 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> Hang on....just basking in some lady words...
> 
> Aaaahhhh



I also would like to throw my hat into the ring, my apologies Caveat if I have ever offended you, I now see you in a completely different light!


----------



## Vanilla (2 Jul 2010)

ney001 said:


> I also would like to throw my hat into the ring, my apologies Caveat if I have ever offended you, I now see you in a completely different light!




Jebus, that put me right off him!


----------



## ney001 (2 Jul 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Jebus, that put me right off him!



nothing a bit of aftersun wouldn't sort out!


----------



## liaconn (2 Jul 2010)

So anyway, why don't we have the AAM Christmas party early, before we all get booked up. I'm free whatever nights Caveat is. 

ps I couldn't open that link.


----------



## Sunny (2 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> So anyway, why don't we have the AAM Christmas party early, before we all get booked up. I'm free whatever nights Caveat is.
> 
> ps I couldn't open that link.


 
You might want to open the link first!


----------



## ney001 (2 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> You might want to open the link first!



Jaysus sorry Caveat, seems I've ruined your good run - ah well eliminates the competition!


----------



## Sunny (2 Jul 2010)

ney001 said:


> Jaysus sorry Caveat, seems I've ruined your good run - ah well eliminates the competition!


 
No competition from me. I am emotionally invested in the other thread! Just didn't want her to organise a big party, get all dressed up and then be faced with that!


----------



## liaconn (2 Jul 2010)

Pity!

Any AAMers look like Sean Connery, maybe????


----------



## Vanilla (2 Jul 2010)

To get the mood back...


http://img5.allocine.fr/acmedia/medias/nmedia/18/35/15/06/18366704.jpg



ps Caveat- you're welcome.


----------



## liaconn (2 Jul 2010)

Oh Wow! Come back Caveat, all is forgiven.


ps Do you _*really*_ look like him???


----------



## ney001 (2 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> Oh Wow! Come back Caveat, all is forgiven.



Or is it

http://lh5.ggpht.com/fisherwy/SEGI0...hscc/liam neeson wet his pants picture[2].jpg


----------



## Shawady (2 Jul 2010)

ney001 said:


> Or is it
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/fisherwy/SEGI0...hscc/liam neeson wet his pants picture[2].jpg


 
He did mention something about peeing on himself somewhere in this thread (or the other one).


----------



## liaconn (2 Jul 2010)

ney001 said:


> Or is it
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/fisherwy/SEGI0...hscc/liam neeson wet his pants picture[2].jpg


 
Yes, it is! I'm sure that bus just drove through a puddle and splashed him.


----------



## Teatime (2 Jul 2010)

Shawady said:


> Sounds like the making of another thread - What famous person do AMMers look like?


 
JD from Scrubs. It's the hair and I am goofy.


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> ps Do you _*really*_ look like him???


 
Really? Well, within reason. You might have to use your imagination a bit. For start, less hair. A *lot* less hair. 

I don't see it much myself TBH, maybe a bit. But as I said others have said it and who in their right mind would argue that they *don't* resemble an international sex symbol?


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> who in their right mind would argue that they *don't* resemble an international sex symbol?



You mean this one Caveat ?


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2010)

No! 

Go away! I was popular for a fleeing moment there!


----------



## Betsy Og (2 Jul 2010)

Famous person I'm like:


a poor mans George Clooney - the hair is spot on anyway ... after that it goes downhill


----------



## Henny Penny (2 Jul 2010)

*most handsome men*

Another vote for Hugh Jackman
Johnathan Rhys Meyers - to look at only - once he opens his mouth to speak he's relegated!
Clive Owen - not entirely sure why
George Clooney can make me coffee anytime!
Robert Downey Jr ... mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ney001 (5 Jul 2010)

Saw a guy the spit of Liam Neeson in Liffey Valley on Saturday - was going to shout out Caveat to see what happened....... any chance it was you Caveat??


----------



## haminka1 (5 Jul 2010)

Caveat said:


> ...who I have been told I look like on more than one occasion!
> 
> I was so desperately hoping he would come up...



caveat, i'm truly sorry but i'm sure you can't look as good as liam neeson - he is one of the sexiest men ever!
prove it!!! 

eric bana 
gregory peck was really sexy. 
daniel craig 
the rock
harrison ford


----------



## JP1234 (5 Jul 2010)

Having watched A Single Man last night..I don't get the Colin Firth thing at all. He's not unattractive but I wouldn't put him up there with the Clooneys of the world!  I have to say Nicolas Hoult was a pleasant suprise, growing up much better than I would have expected....

Another for my list is 
Jake Gyllenhall
Paul Banks from Interpol can look very lovely at times
Denzel Washington isn't doing too bad for a 56 year old either!


----------



## Latrade (5 Jul 2010)

ney001 said:


> Saw a guy the spit of Liam Neeson in Liffey Valley on Saturday - was going to shout out Caveat to see what happened....... any chance it was you Caveat??


 
I met Liam once at a charity function, really nice guy. Though by the end of the night he was a bit peeved as people kept coming up and telling him he was the spitting image of Caveat.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Jul 2010)

JP1234 said:


> Having watched A Single Man last night..I don't get the Colin Firth thing at all. He's not unattractive but I wouldn't put him up there with the Clooneys of the world!


 
Down with that sort of thing.


----------



## JP1234 (5 Jul 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Down with that sort of thing.



Sorry

Honestly, I was trying really really hard to find the oomph factor but it just wasn't happening for me.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Jul 2010)

Tall, dark, handsome, posh - what more could a girl ask for?


----------



## Sunny (5 Jul 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Tall, dark, handsome, posh - what more could a girl ask for?


 
That could describe Ted Bundy or almost any other serial killer!


----------



## truthseeker (5 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> That could describe Ted Bundy or almost any other serial killer!


 
ok - let me amend - tall, dark, handsome, posh, not a serial killer - what more could a girl ask for?

Tes Bundy was very handsome though.


----------



## Shawady (5 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> That could describe Ted Bundy or almost any other serial killer!


 
He was not short on female admirers. I remember watching a documentary on him and women used to queue up to get entry to his court case.

Ditto, the nightstalker.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Ramirez


----------



## liaconn (5 Jul 2010)

Jeremy Irons is lovely as well.

So far the most popular guys for most handsome man seem to be (in no particular order):

Sean Connery
Liam Neeson
George Clooney
Colin Firth

also a couple of mentions for Paul Newman, Brad Pitt and Johnny Depp.

Notice David Beckham hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## MrMan (5 Jul 2010)

I have never understood the colin Firth thing, I think he should thank his PR people.


----------



## liaconn (5 Jul 2010)

MrMan said:


> I have never understood the colin Firth thing, I think he should thank his PR people.


 
Or Jane Austen!


----------



## MrMan (5 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> Or Jane Austen!




I bet Jane had higher aspirations for her stud than Colin Firth.


----------



## dewdrop (6 Jul 2010)

When i was a young man, not today or yesterday, it always puzzled me why plain bordering on ugly men always scored with pretty women.


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Jul 2010)

dewdrop said:


> When i was a young man, not today or yesterday, it always puzzled me why plain bordering on ugly men always scored with pretty women.



[broken link removed]


----------



## liaconn (6 Jul 2010)

dewdrop said:


> When i was a young man, not today or yesterday, it always puzzled me why plain bordering on ugly men always scored with pretty women.


 
Well, I would always go for a plain guy with a great personality over a good looking guy who was dull/shallow/full of himself. I think looks are always only part of it (or most people would never hook up with anyone).


----------



## Bill Struth (6 Jul 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Brad Pitt before he hooked up with Angelina


 You could say the same about Angelina before she hooked up with him! What a woman! 

(wrong thread I know!)


----------



## VOR (6 Jul 2010)

liaconn said:


> Notice David Beckham hasn't been mentioned.



Or the real model of the English premiership, the one and only Freddie Ljunberg. 
I was walking around Macys a few years ago and there was a huge poster of Ljunberg in his Calvin Kleins. I said "what the hell is Freddie doing modelling that??!!". The wife had never heard of Freddie and I explained that he played for Arsenal, then for West Ham. She was very impressed.
Amazing how he stayed under the radar at this side of the pond as a footballer  while being celebrated as a model all over the world. I don't think the Americans realised he was a footballer.


----------

